# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  TRT vs HRT.....what is the difference?

## SlimmerMe

HRT and TRT:
Seems the 2 are interchangeable...so curious what, if any, difference..thanks!

( edit: for males, that is...)

----------


## warchild

trt=test replacement
hrt=can be either estrogen or test

----------


## SlimmerMe

> trt=test replacement
> hrt=can be either estrogen or test


thanks..I meant to put for males.....is there a difference in the 2?

----------


## flatscat

hrt can be trt. trt is just a more specific description of a therapy. hrt is more commonly used to describe any hormone replacement therapy for women.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Thanks...just seems that on this forum which is male dominant, TRT and HRT seem to be one in the same. So that is why I ask. I am thinking....perhaps TRT might be a stronger dose? just wondering....

----------


## Vettester

Slimmer, as stated, TRT is exclusive to testosterone only. HRT covers a range of different hormones, and applies to both men and women. In my case, I take testosterone, pregnenolone, & have even been prescribed topical DHEA. Also looking HGH going into next year, so the objective is to balance out a multi-range of hormones not just testosterone.

----------


## SlimmerMe

thanks Vette....so TRT is just test....and HRT includes test and and all of the rest!....got it.

----------


## bass

yes HRT is a general term, H stands for Hormone, so the hormone could be anything, it could even be testosterone ! because testosterone is a hormone.

----------

